# Possible buy, what do you think? ~ Friesian



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I can't see the pictures..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

lucky2008 said:


> I can't see the pictures..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh...good...I thought I was going blind.....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

There so dark but he looks pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He would definitely turn some heads. Do Friesians make good trail horses? I always think of them as more of a dressage horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

He is cute and the mare was attractive also. Mares are usually worth more money and I think both are in the same price range. They do get hot easily and do not have the capacity to go on hard rides so keep that in mind.Don't know where you live be they like cooler temps.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> He is cute and the mare was attractive also. Mares are usually worth more money and I think both are in the same price range. They do get hot easily and do not have the capacity to go on hard rides so keep that in mind.Don't know where you live be they like cooler temps.


I live in Eastern Canada.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately no one can give you any kind of a critique from these photos, you can't see anything other than that he's a dark horse 

flytobecat, they're bred as carraige horses and generally not looked upon terribly favourably as dressage horses, though some are breeding friesians that are more towards a sport horse type than your typical baroque types.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

You would think for a several thousand dollar horse they could give you a little better photos than this!! Sheesh...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Unfortunately no one can give you any kind of a critique from these photos, you can't see anything other than that he's a dark horse
> 
> flytobecat, they're bred as carraige horses and generally not looked upon terribly favourably as dressage horses, though some are breeding friesians that are more towards a sport horse type than your typical baroque types.


I'd have to disagree, at least here in the states they are favorite mounts for a lot of things, primarily dressage or bred with other breeds such as TB to get Friesian Sport horses...which are often used as Dressage and eventing horses. The last schooling show I went to had at least 15 Friesian crosses and 4 Freisians, all did very very well in their classes in 65% and above.

And I have also heard they make fun and honest trail horses.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> And I have also heard they make fun and honest trail horses.



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I'd have to disagree, at least here in the states they are favorite mounts for a lot of things, primarily dressage or bred with other breeds such as TB to get Friesian Sport horses...which are often used as Dressage and eventing horses. The last schooling show I went to had at least 15 Friesian crosses and 4 Freisians, all did very very well in their classes in 65% and above.
> 
> And I have also heard they make fun and honest trail horses.


Sorry but I tend to agree with Kayty.

Most Freisians are not conformed to be good higher level dressage horses. They are a carriage horse. There are SOME Freisians who are bred more towards a sport horse type (a friend of mine has her Freisian up to GP - but he is bred to the 9s) but MOST Freisians, especially a backyard bred $10,000 Freisian, are not this type. A nicely bred, correctly conformed for dressage Freisian at 5 y/o and well started would run you over $30,000 easily and even then the very nice ones are few and far between.
I have both done dressage and evented low levels on off breed horses and won quite a few championships. Low level championships and high scores are a relatively moot point when discussing suitability for high level performance. Anything with 4 legs that is ridden quietly and accurately through a first level test has the potential to get a 65%.


Generally, Freisians tend to be flighty and very strong in the hand and I would not recommend one (in general) for a new or timid/nervous rider. As a trail horse I don't know how well they would fare just because of their hair and large hooves. IMO Freisians look pretty, are very intelligent and can be a fun mount for an experienced rider, but as far as a performance horse leave much to be desired. Good luck!


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Sorry but I tend to agree with Kayty.
> 
> Most Freisians are not conformed to be good higher level dressage horses. They are a carriage horse. There are SOME Freisians who are bred more towards a sport horse type (a friend of mine has her Freisian up to GP - but he is bred to the 9s) but MOST Freisians, especially a backyard bred $10,000 Freisian, are not this type. A nicely bred, correctly conformed for dressage Freisian at 5 y/o and well started would run you over $30,000 easily and even then the very nice ones are few and far between.
> I have both done dressage and evented low levels on off breed horses and won quite a few championships. Low level championships and high scores are a relatively moot point when discussing suitability for high level performance. Anything with 4 legs that is ridden quietly and accurately through a first level test has the potential to get a 65%.
> ...


As I said , he would ONLY be used as a trail horse .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

His hind end looks a little small for his body, but it's likely to be a muscling issue that can be fixed with a little frequent hill work. I like him.... just watch for burrs and the such in all that long hair.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay, just so everyone knows, I L O V E friesians! So, my post may be biased LOL 

If you do ride him on trails and his feathering becomes an issue, either trim it or simply put boots on him that holds back the hair. 
Other than a small butt, I love the look of him. I say, snatch him up. If you can afford him, why not?


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with the MadHatter, I would snatch him up if you can! He seems like a doll, what is his personality like? To rant here though, with what some others have said. I do agree that if you're selling a horse for 10k you'd think you could have proper conformation shots and just better pictures at that...for that much maybe even a video.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

gypsyvanner said:


> As I said , he would ONLY be used as a trail horse .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, just clearing up some commonly held misconceptions on the breed.

I don't know how suitable the Freisian is for a trail horse because they are a flighty and strong breed and are generally not built for long trail rides over rough terrain.
The new pictures show a horse with a long back and weak loin and overall haunch. Plus his expression does not exactly scream "I'm a calm trail horse".

Depending on the intensity of trail riding you are planning on doing he could be OK. But $7500 is a lot to pay for a pleasure horse, as flashy as he is. You could likely find a more suitably bred horse, albeit less flashy, with more miles for half the price.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't speak for the temperament of the breed because I've never handled one, but I can say that I really don't like the way he looks. He has a very long, weak back and very weak hindquarter. For someone asking 5 figures for a horse that is supposedly broke, you'd think they could get some pictures/video of him being ridden too.

Either way, I wouldn't buy him, not for $7500, not for $750. His back is just too weak for anything I could possibly want on my place.

Oh, and what, exactly, does "3/4 broke western" mean? Does he w/t/c both directions and pick up the correct leads? Does he neck rein well? Does he sidepass/leg yield well? Has he been a lot of miles on rough trails? Does he keep a calm temperament about him in extreme circumstances? If the answer is "no" to _any_ of those, then I would consider him green broke at best.

If I was going to plop down that much money in this market, I would **** sure want something more than a bit of flashy hair and the claim that "I own a <somesuperspeshulbreed>".

For that kind of money, you can get pretty much any other breed with tons of trail miles, training out the wazoo, a show record, and a calm git-r-done temperament. The type of horse you can take and do just about anything on whether it's plodding on trails or chasing wild cattle through the brush....then turn your kids loose on him the next morning and never have to worry.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

If a flashy trail horse is what you want, I suggest either a Tennessee walker or a Saddlebred.  You can find some much less costly and they are very good, dependable trail horses.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

One of the girls at my old barn had a freisian. We did mainly road and trail riding. I got to ride him one day, what a blast I giggled the whole time. He was sooo bouncy (escpecially compared to my usual ride - a percheron)
My BO/trainer has a Freisian/Canadian cross and he is spectacular! He is alos the barn troublemaker too lol.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

This is the Freisian from my old barn.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Sorry but I tend to agree with Kayty.
> 
> Most Freisians are not conformed to be good higher level dressage horses. They are a carriage horse. There are SOME Freisians who are bred more towards a sport horse type (a friend of mine has her Freisian up to GP - but he is bred to the 9s) but MOST Freisians, especially a backyard bred $10,000 Freisian, are not this type. A nicely bred, correctly conformed for dressage Freisian at 5 y/o and well started would run you over $30,000 easily and even then the very nice ones are few and far between.
> I have both done dressage and evented low levels on off breed horses and won quite a few championships. Low level championships and high scores are a relatively moot point when discussing suitability for high level performance. Anything with 4 legs that is ridden quietly and accurately through a first level test has the potential to get a 65%.
> ...


 I don't think dressage is a concern for this buyer as I thought her husband just wants a purdy trail horse and will spend $$ to get it.


----------



## gypsyvanner (Apr 23, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I don't think dressage is a concern for this buyer as I thought her husband just wants a purdy trail horse and will spend $$ to get it.


:wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you really want to buy him, then buy him. I think you're being taken for a fool though, spending that much on a horse like that.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Tell you what, buy the horse. and i will trade you a just as pretty horse that is super trail ready yesterday!! and he loves trails! wood bridges, overpasses, traffic. Nothing scares this guy!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I like him but he does have a weak back and hind end. 

He isn't worth 7500 though....you can buy a better built fresian for that money. I know it's not a lot for a freisian but I've seen them for cheaper and they were more solid.

Get a QH..they are awesome.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was just about to say, you could get an extremely nice tall black quarter horse for 10k that will take you all over the trails and probably come home and win you a couple shows too.

EDIT: I also just get a bad feeling about the seller. Her barn is pretty rickety, she can't take a good photo for the life of her, and the horse is poorly tied up to a fence..... I feel like this is a greener horse than she's making him out to be....


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

robohog said:


> Tell you what, buy the horse. and i will trade you a just as pretty horse that is super trail ready yesterday!! and he loves trails! wood bridges, overpasses, traffic. Nothing scares this guy!!


It would seem that my husband is trying to get you to trade that Friesian to us for Cinny lol. He has done all of those things on trail. Now im feeling pretty proud of my poneh... but don't get my hubby wrong, I do not ride home over a highway overpass, we go under them but there is a lot of loud semi truck traffic and one is so low that you have to duck down or even get off if your horse is tall to go under it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> And I have also heard they make fun and honest trail horses.





gypsyvanner said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Heresay does not make it fact. ANY horse with the right training can be a very good trail mount.

You want a good quality purse, yet you're paying mint for one that isn't likely to hold up with how it is used. 

Don't spend that much on ONE horse.. that's ridiculous for trails. I guarantee you're going to spend more just caring for his basic needs.

There is a lot nicer out there for a much fairer price.


----------

